# OMG swollen eye face



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

She threw up once now her right eye/face area swollen all puffy and the stupid vet hasnt call me back yet. all this happening after her 2second sets of shot. 7-1


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You need to bust out the phone book and call your ER vet like NOW


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Something else seems to be going on right now, please give us more detail?

If its not an allergic reaction to the shot!!!

Has the dog been bit buy any chance?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

POSSIBLE ADVERSE REACTIONS TO VACCINATION

Vaccines are known by scientists to cause serious adverse reactions many (but not all) of which are listed below:

Immediately or up to 3 days after the shot:

Vomiting 
Facial swelling
Fever or lethargy
Circulatory shock
Loss of consciousness
Death

Up to six weeks after the shot:

Fibrosarcomas (cancer) at the injection site 
Seizures and Epilepsy 
Allergies
Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA)
Autoimmune diseases, including organ disease, allergies and skin problems
Chronic digestive problems 
Muscle weakness, especially lack of hind end coordination 
Chronic digestive disorders
Skin diseases 
Disease the vaccine was made to prevent
Myocarditis 
Post Vaccinal Encephalitis or polyneuritis
Behavior problems: aggression, destructive behaviors, separation anxiety and odd obsessive behaviors (like tail chasing and paw licking)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Marty so far it sounds like the pup has had the first to side effects from the shot... I hope it doesn't continue to go in this order.

EDIT: Keep us posted!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm with ya hun trust me


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmm he signed off, hopefully he comes back with an update.


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

I just bath her because she stinks from the vomit. this was her 2nd shot the first one was 5-1 with corona but this time the vet recommended 7-1 with lepto(dont know how to spell it)3:30pm after her shot she ate played ran around drank water then i took her in the crate where she threw up, that was around 5:30ish when she woke up from her nap 8ish i was shock to see her right eye swollen puffy, now i just felt her forehead it feels lumpy and her fur feels weird, aggression and chasing her tail omg. OMG the closes 24hr vet is 125miles away......im so scared right now


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Call your vet they have an emergency person on at all times if there is no ER vet within driving distance they will come in to make sure your pup is okay!


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

the 24hr vet 125 mile away just told me to give it some Benadryl *Uticaria* she might have that after shot reaction


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

did they suggest anything about the vomiting? I wouldn't be so concerned for you if she hadn't vomited so many times. FYI, I know you talked to a Vet Tech on the phone... As a person who has been through several allergic reactions with dogs... Benadryl only is a sedative for your dog and does not treat allergic reactions like it does in humans. The sedative helps your dog sleep through the reaction. Uticaria is the scientific word for Hives. Is your dogs face a giant Hive?

angioedema is the scientific word for facial swelling. Your dog is having an allergic reaction to this shot and it is imperative you do not let your vet continue his course of 7-1 shots... stick with the 5-1 if you had better results with it... it's not worth risking your dogs life.

When you gave her the bath did you give her a COLD water bath, warm bath or hot bath? Cold water is the best for your situation. She won't like it, but it will soothe her skin if she really does develop hives.

EDIT: Not only several allergic reactions... i've spent thousands of dollars on a dog who continously has allergic reactions. 

How is her stool?


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Call your vet they have an emergency person on at all times if there is no ER vet within driving distance they will come in to make sure your pup is okay!


Thanks everyone...i was about to drive 125miles to the ER when i was searching online and saw mobile vet service they're on there way right now (but it seems weird vet on mobile i dont know if i can trust that but its better than nothing right now)

Dr. T's Mobile Vet Clinic
28039 Scott Rd Sute D Box 450
Murrieta, CA 92563


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> did they suggest anything about the vomiting? I wouldn't be so concerned for you if she hadn't vomited so many times. FYI, I know you talked to a Vet Tech on the phone... As a person who has been through several allergic reactions with dogs... Benadryl only is a sedative for your dog and does not treat allergic reactions like it does in humans. The sedative helps your dog sleep through the reaction. Uticaria is the scientific word for Hives. Is your dogs face a giant Hive?
> 
> angioedema is the scientific word for facial swelling. Your dog is having an allergic reaction to this shot and it is imperative you do not let your vet continue his course of 7-1 shots... stick with the 5-1 if you had better results with it... it's not worth risking your dogs life.
> 
> ...


*Is your dogs face a giant Hive?*
Yes, not giant but looks like it.

When you gave her the bath did you give her a COLD water bath, warm bath or hot bath?
She had cold water bath

How is her stool?
She hasn't poop yet.

This is how she looked before her bath.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Let us know what goes on with the mobile vet service


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Often if the pup will have a reaction it will be to the lepto.
I would suggest the next time you get booster you give benedryl first and ask for a vaccine with out lepto, unless you live in a wooded area.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes please do I hope it all goes well!!


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

Her swollen eye is slowly going away... as of 12:30am this is how she looks heres a few pics she still full of energy playing eating drinking but she hasnt poop yet which is over due her usual time.

















The Mobile Vet service even gave her a new TuG A WAR rope in pink...

PS... i will not use this MOBILE VET AGAIN!!! RIP OFF and STUPID....i paid $290 for this ROPE basically...all he did was took Jaeda to his van examine her and tells me she will be fine after the vaccine fades out..im like WTF? he then said In the first 24 hours after vaccination, I would not worry at seeing these post vaccine symptoms..WOW? He did take her blood sample and said he will send this in to see if she is allergic to the vaccine or anything else. FOR SOME REASON MY OLDER PITBULL TIGER WAS BARKING AT THE VET MAN LIKE CRAZY NON STOP TIL HE LEFT I HAD TO CRATE HIM UP and SLAP ON THE BARK COLLAR..

Im taking her to her original VET tomorrow morning. HOPE JAEDA will be fine


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Since the swelling is going down, I'm sure she's going to be fine, but it is best to take her into her regular vet just to get scoped out


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

you know I just notice your pitbull and I have the same name just different spelling lol actually a few on here do mines spelt Jaida


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

290 for a rope!!!!!!!!!!!

Unbelievable... My suggestion to you is to find an after hours vet, ask your vet about one. I only knew of one here in town and it's outrageously expensive. I talked to my vet recently after taking Loca in and she referred me to another one in town, whose prices are actually very similar to what I pay for my normal vet. 

Glad to hear she is doing better, if you take her in give us an update!


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

yay the vet say everything is "A" okay...He said she is allergic to lepto and next time he will only be giving her 5-1..which is in 3.5weeks *scary*..the Vet gave her a of shot i dunno how to spell its something like Antisxxxxxxxxx..her swelling went away this morning when i woke up. her stool looks normal no bleeding a little firmer than usual but other than that she is i would say 95% back to normal..5% for being grumpy and chasing her tail still. Luckily she didnt lose her appetite eating/drinking water as normal..


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better!!! She is absolutely adorable.
Sorry about that expense mobile vet, what a bunch of crap.


----------

